# Goin to the track...



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

So Im finally gonna take it out the track. I was wondering what setting I should have my suspension in (I have the 3-way adjustable stuff). Firm seems right to me, but soft would allow me to really squat down and shift my weight back on the launch. However if its on soft the car bucks every shift and my tires slip. That might just be driver error, so I thought I'd ask.

Also, should I remove the t-tops? Would that kill my aerodynamics or is it worth the weight reduction.

Any other tips about dragging these cars would be appreciated.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Keep the T tops... Put the rears in the middle and the fronts on hard.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Nah, its the ones you adjust from your seat so they all adjust at once.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

To tell you the truth it doesn't really matter. There is a negligable difference in performance between the three settings. I would leave them on firm though.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

What you would do, is set the switch to hard and then unplug the rear shocks. Set the switch to soft then, and the fronts will be soft and the rears hard. This is the best approximation of the drag racers old 90/10 setup. It's pretty good for launching but might cause you some problems with handling. JamesZ is right, to a point, but the soft and hard differences are quite noticeable. At least they were on my car.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

I'd have to say they are very noticable, but Ill give it a shot and tell you how it goes. 

I have access to medical N2o and O2, would either of these be better than n2o made for cars? Im told the only difference is that the mix in SO2 or somthin so dudes dont sit around and inhale it instead. :fluffy: 

Edit: spelling>me


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Incase anyone was wondering, I ran a 15.0 on firm and a 15.3 on soft. This is with the K&N filter (1011?) and 3" cat-back.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> JamesZ is right, to a point, but the soft and hard differences are quite noticeable. At least they were on my car.


They are noticeable feeling wise, but in reality there is basically no performance change between the settings.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Xorti7 said:


> Incase anyone was wondering, I ran a 15.0 on firm and a 15.3 on soft. This is with the K&N filter (1011?) and 3" cat-back.


Wait what all is done to your car again?


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Changed to a K&N Filter cone with a 3" cat-back exhaust with a magnaflow muffler. Is my time about right for someone with those mods? I've got a manual boost controller and gauge sittin on my desk here just begging to be put in, to bad the season over here is over.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Xorti7 said:


> Changed to a K&N Filter cone with a 3" cat-back exhaust with a magnaflow muffler. Is my time about right for someone with those mods? I've got a manual boost controller and gauge sittin on my desk here just begging to be put in, to bad the season over here is over.


What were your 60' times? A 15.0 is a decent time. Work on it and you could go high 14s.


----------

